# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  Where in Paris?

## katva

If you were going to stay for one week in Paris, in a rented apartment, where would you want to be?  I don't know the neighborhoods well enough--- we want to be in a low-key area, with cafes, shopping, etc, and don't mind a 10-20 minute walk to sites....metro, etc.

----------


## JEK

We are partial to the 8th.

http://www.francetourism.com.au/paris-arrondissements

----------


## JEK

Grey and Theresa have been there recently and may have a better suggestion.

----------


## amyb

Rosita just came back too.

----------


## katva

Most of the times I've been there have been spent in the 8th (last time was at Hotel de Crillon :))it's beautiful, but I think we want to be in more of a neighborhood. I keep reading about Le Marais......

----------


## GayleR

I love the 7th because it's so residential. We've enjoyed renting absolutely charming apartments through Paris Perfect. All their properties are renovated, beautifully appointed and have views of the Eiffel Tower.

----------


## katva

Gayle---- I've been looking at Paris Perfect all night--- I'm so happy to hear your recommendation ----- lovely, lovely apartments!

----------


## Jeanette

We stayed in the 6eme in October which I adore. I have nothing to compare it to because I return to Saint-Germain time and time again. We spent a day in the Marais and it was very lovely.

----------


## elgreaux

I am with Jeanette, partial to the left bank (ie 5th and 6th) and also like Le Marais.... the Ile St Louis is also very charming...

----------


## Grey

I love the 6th and Ile St. Louis as well.  Have fun planning!

----------


## jeffbg

A few years back, we stayed in the 7th with our two girls -- about a 10 minute walk from the Eiffel Tower, in a small 3rd story walk up apt.  Very nice.  Close to the metro and bakeries and the tower.  We'd do it again quickly.

----------


## katva

:thumb up: Thanks all!!!  We still haven't made a decision, but this helps!!!

----------


## elgreaux

If price is not too much of a consideration, one of my favorite hotels is La Pavillion de la Reine on the Place des Vosges... great location in Le Marais....

----------


## soyabeans

we stay at a small hotel,* L'Hotel*, in the heart of the Left Bank,  a 5 minute walk  to Boulevard St. Germain with all of the shops and cafes, and a 5  minite walk in the other direction to the Louvre....the location can't be beat

----------


## GayleR

I used to love L'Hotel http://bit.ly/K2FUB4
Oscar Wilde's last home.
 Haven't stayed there in many years.

----------


## soyabeans

we stayed there last year in"the Oscar Wilde" room....felt like we were  in Paris of the 1900's...it's a great room if available

----------

